# Deer lungs



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Daughter shot a deer during youth season. The eyes of the deer were oozing greenish yellow puss. Deer seemed healthy otherwise. Then upon gutting it the lungs looked funny. Anyone ever seen this? What is it? Is it safe?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not saying it is , but worth checking out..... there was a warning a couple years ago about, there is a picture , but tried to copy it 









Bovine Tuberculosis in Wild White-tailed Deer: Background and Frequently Asked Questions |


Description of Bovine Tuberculosis: Bovine tuberculosis (bovine Tb) is a disease found in mammals caused by the bacteria Mycobacterium bovis (M. bovis). In North America, bovine Tb is most commonly found in domestic cattle and captive and wild cervids (white-tailed deer, elk, etc.) and less...



www.purdue.edu


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Don’t know what county you hunted but down around morrow county the EHD is around. My nephew lives down there and he has found dead deer isn’t seeing anything out hunting and nothing on cameras. Don’t know what the deers lungs look like if affected by that. Certain areas are hit and miles away nothing happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> Not saying it is , but worth checking out..... there was a warning a couple years ago about, there is a picture , but tried to copy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be my guess.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The pictures I saw a few years ago were of the inside chest cavity and bumps on it.... my deer lungs are usually collapsed and in pieces , so just looked at the inside of chest cavity, I remember it started showing up in Michigan but worked it's way down in Ohio my sister in law that works for the parks warned me about it ..... worth getting a hold of the ODNR with your concerns


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

After reading that article it sounds like that’s the case , bovine tb doesn’t sound good for a deer herd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

From what I can see, it doesn't look like TB. But I'm no expert. The lungs didn't have the blister like bumps and I don't see any on the inside of the cavity.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow. What county?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would get in contact with ODNR and have them come look at it. If it is something bad for the herd in that area then maybe they can get ahead of it!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

musky 44 said:


> Daughter shot a deer during youth season. The eyes of the deer were oozing greenish yellow puss. Deer seemed healthy otherwise. Then upon gutting it the lungs looked funny. Anyone ever seen this? What is it? Is it safe?


here is a pic


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would not eat that deer.Call game warden and get it checked.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

If the odnr said it was safe for consumption, I'd invite them over for dinner!! greenish oozing eyes and then that chest cavity, not a chance I'd knowingly eat that deer personally

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Out of hundreds of deer I’ve seen dead, I don’t think I’ve ever seen one that didn’t have greenish gunk in the corners of their eyes. Its completely normal. The lungs, to me, look more like the deer had lung worms at some point. Doesn’t look at all like TB, but by all means have it checked. But don’t just chuck the meat because someone in the internet said to.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> Not saying it is , but worth checking out..... there was a warning a couple years ago about, there is a picture , but tried to copy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slipsinker said:


> here is a pic
> View attachment 459023


this is the pic from ironmike's tb link


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Shot a buck about 15 years ago and it looked like that when I opened him up. Needless to say I never finished the job. That deer layed there for two months before the yotes started to chew on him. Only saw it once.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

CDC warns hunters deer carrying tuberculosis strain can pass it to people


The warning comes years after a 77-year-old man contracted tuberculosis after they think he was dressing a deer in the field.




www.10tv.com







odnr deer taberculosus warning - Google Search



Also reading further ...... last sentence yellow green puss in head
Doesn't say coming out off the eyes..... but????

Bovine *TB* infected *deer* not showing lesions in the chest cavity can be diagnosed by performing a visual inspection of the lymph nodes in the *deer's* head. Affected lymph nodes, *when* cut, will *contain* one or more necrotic nodules. These nodules may vary in size and be filled *with* yellow-green or tan pus


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

contacted game warden, he is sending pics to the biologist for identification. The puss was in the eyes to clarify. I'll keep you posted. thanks for the replies.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Emphysema


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I shot a small buck once that had green puss around the eyes. It was laying in my grandma's backyard and couldn't get up when I walked up to it, but it was aleart. Turns out, it had already been shot near the spine and was partially paralyzed. Found the broadhead next to the spine while processing it. Didn't notice any lung problems. We ate it and it was fine.

Another one a friend shot in the chest and it died right away. Walking up to it, you could smell a really bad smell coming out of the chest cavity. When we gutted it, the whole inside of the chest cavity had a brownish tint to it and stunk. Looked healthy otherwise. Don't know what was wrong with it, but we didn't eat it.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Biologist was fairly certain it was not TB. Said he has seen pneumonia in some deer recently. No actual diagnosis. Hate to waste it, but not certain I want to eat it either. Don't think the risk is worth it.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

musky 44 said:


> Biologist was fairly certain it was not TB. Said he has seen pneumonia in some deer recently. No actual diagnosis. Hate to waste it, but not certain I want to eat it either. Don't think the risk is worth it.


Not worth the risk and I'll bet you that the first bite won't go down either. IMHO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no reason not to eat it. There are very few diseases that would make meat unsafe to eat, and pneumonia isn’t one. Its pretty much guaranteed we have all eaten meat from deer than had pneumonia or some other ailment in the past. If we can’t accept that we shouldn’t be hunting.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cutting it up, guess we will see how it is. Wasn't really posting this to get lectured on ethics of hunting. Been hunting my entire life. Just was checking to see if anyone has seen anything like this before.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I've never seen, but haven't always looked either. Good call on sending pics to professionals. Don't just eat cause somebody on the internet said to. You're the only one handling that deer. Trust your judgement and either way is the right call. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Since the days of Ugmh and Snort, mankind has depended on the sense of smell to determine if something was safe to eat, or at least safe enough. The system wasn't failsafe but over time, the law of averages worked in its favor, yogurt and liver being but two exceptions. 

If it don't smell edible, then it ain't.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

The stuff around the eyes I have seen on deer. It is what they leave on a licking branch and such. They rub their orbital glands on the branch. 
I have never seen the lung part of the subject.


----------

